# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Bëhet publik flamuri dhe stema shtetërore e Republikës së Kosovës

## Davius

*U paraqit ne Parlament flamuri i shtetit te ri te Kosoves*

- Flamuri i Kosovës së pavarur sot pasdite u paraqit në Parlament. Flamuri ka bazë blu dhe hartën e Kosovës me ngjyrë të vershë në mes, ndërsa mbi të do të jenë gjashtë yje të vogla me të njëjtën ngjyrë dhe madhësi si edhe ato të flamurit të Bashkimit Evropian.

"Ky është flamuri i ri i shtetit më të ri të botës", deklaroi kryetari i Parlamentit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi duke e paraqitur flamurin

----------


## Apollyon

Bukur, shum flamur i bukur.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Shume mire, te pakten nuk u zgjodh flamuri tri ngjyresh si i sllaveve. Por, serish mendoj se ne zemrat e te gjithe Shqiptareve kudo qe jane eshte flamuri me shqipen dykrenare. 

Rrofte Kosova e Pamvarun!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Urime per pavaresine KOSOVA !!!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Flamuri i ri duket si kopja e flamurit te Bashkimit Evropian + harten e Kosoves, e s'paska hic fare ngjashmeri me ate shqiptarin...
S'me pelqen...

----------


## drity

era, mos u merzit, eshte i perkohshem

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nuk prish punë flamuri në një ditë si kjo, mjafton që Dardania u shpall e pavarur të tjerat vinë më pas.

Ps. Shqiptarët e kanë bërë zgjedhjen e flamurit të tyre në momentin që dolën të festonin në Dardani e kudo duke valëvitur *Flamurin Kombëtar!*

----------


## Erlebnisse

*TI MER ClaY_MorE ME KE QETESUAR VALLAJ, ME KETE PERGJIGJE QE KE DHENE, DUKE KOMENTUAR MBI VALEVITJEN E FLAMURIT KOMBETAR NE MOMENTIN E SHPALLJES SE PAVARESISE.*

P. S lum si Elbasani qe ka nxjerr gjithe kete djal te mencem :ngerdheshje: Dd

----------


## alnosa

S'me pelqeu fare .
Nuk e di nga e moren kete "dizanje."Kishte nga propozimet me te bukura per flamurin dhe ku arriten ne keto ngjyra ...

Nejse urime pavarsija .

----------


## dodoni

> Nuk prish punë flamuri në një ditë si kjo, mjafton që Dardania u shpall e pavarur të tjerat vinë më pas.
> 
> Ps. Shqiptarët e kanë bërë zgjedhjen e flamurit të tyre në momentin që dolën të festonin në Dardani e kudo duke valëvitur *Flamurin Kombëtar!*


Po pra, bile kishin bere flamur edhe mbi 3km te madh. 

Ky do jete vetem flamur shteteror, zyrtar, se flamur kombetar nuk do kemi tjeter pos flamurit kuqezi. Puna e veshtire ishte heqja e Serbise nga Kosova edhe juridikisht, se tash bashkimi mund te behet shume lehte, vetem duhet te presim te qetesohen dhe ftohen gjakrat tani per nje periudhe kohore, e pastaj edhe bashkimi do behet, me kohe do behen te gjitha.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Po pra, bile kishin bere flamur edhe mbi 3km te madh. 
> 
> Ky do jete vetem flamur shteteror, zyrtar, se flamur kombetar nuk do kemi tjeter pos flamurit kuqezi. Puna e veshtire ishte heqja e Serbise nga Kosova edhe juridikisht, se tash bashkimi mund te behet shume lehte, vetem duhet te presim te qetesohen dhe ftohen gjakrat tani per nje periudhe kohore, e pastaj edhe bashkimi do behet, me kohe do behen te gjitha.


Është e vërtetë që Shqipëria me Dardaninë do të bashkohen, por uroj që bashkimi i tyre të bëhet brenda këtyre 10 viteve!

----------


## Denzel

Po e postoj flamurin e ri qe te shohin te gjitha ata qe vizitojne FSH

----------


## Manci

Ja edhe flamuri i ri i Kosoves ne aksion.

----------


## RaPSouL

Flamuri i rri me pelqeu ne pergjithesi mirepo ngjyra e kalter me pengoi pak dhe fakti qe nuk pash ngjyr te kuqe kund, por gjithsesi ne pergjithesi eshte i bukur dhe i pershtatshem.

----------


## jesu

Personalisht nuk e mbeshtesh flamurin e ri te Kosoves.
Nuk ka asgje qe te na perfaqesoje nga historia jone Shqiptare dhe e deshmoreve tane.
Ne c'do beteje u luftua me flamurin kuqe e zi dhe per ate flamur u derdh kaq gjak. Nuk e shoh si te pershtatshem flamirin e ri Kosovar.

Eshte e vertete qe s'mund te ekzistojne ne BE dy shtete me flamur te njejte por te pakten do mund ti perafersoheshin flamurit tipik Shqiptar.

Gjithsesi Gezuar pavarsine e Kosobes! Flamuri eshte ceshtje qe mund te korigjohet ne te ardhmen.

----------


## _Matrix_

Ja mbeshtes mendimin parafoleses do sihte me mir nje flamur me shqiponj por me sfond blu te pakten

----------


## RaPSouL

Me falni nese jan postuar kto foto me heret por i gjeta dhe mendova se duhet ti publikoj.

----------


## imodhjom

Ne fund te fundit me mire nje flamur i tille,qe pa diskutim nuk do ti hyje kurre ne zemer shqiptareve,kjo do na mbaje akoma me te bashkuar.

----------


## Palma

> Ne fund te fundit me mire nje flamur i tille,qe pa diskutim nuk do ti hyje kurre ne zemer shqiptareve, *kjo do na mbaje akoma me te bashkuar*.




Fjale me te bukura se keto nuk kam degjuar sot...

*Pikerisht, do jete flamuri dykrenaresh, i vetmi, qe do te simbolizoje shqiptarizmin!*

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Flamur shuuume katastrof.

----------

